# First pics with the new gun!



## rbtree (May 12, 2006)

I finally got it!! Wow, what a machine! It has no equal for action shooting...the Canon EOS 1D Mark 2, 8.3 megapixels, 8 frames per second, capable of shooting 40 jpegs at full speed burst before the buffer is full. No other camera can even do half that...

For now, just a few pics of some spring Crimson King maples, in below average light.

These were all shot with the 17-40 f/4L..neither of the Sigma lenses seem to work at all....will be buying new Canon glass soon.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 12, 2006)

rbtree said:


> I finally got it!! Wow, what a machine! It has no equal for action shooting...the Canon EOS 1D Mark 2, 8.3 megapixels, 8 frames per second, capable of shooting 40 jpegs at full speed burst before the buffer is full. No other camera can even do half that...
> 
> For now, just a few pics of some spring Crimson King maples, in below average light.
> 
> These were all shot with the 17-40 f/4L..neither of the Sigma lenses seem to work at all....will be buying new Canon glass soon.



Nice work.....those pics look great.....shoot some more.


----------



## rbtree (May 13, 2006)

Here's a few more, from yards in my neighborhood, early this morning.

More shots of a Crimson King maple....it's all about the light!
These were shot with my 300 f/2.8, (effectively 390 mm with this camera) handheld...the combo weighs about 10 pounds..uggh. The EOS 1D has very little noise when shot at high ISO's, as compared to small cameras where the noise gets very noticable at 400 and above. But I shot a bunch of these at low ISO to allow for a small f stop to blur the background. Later, I'll show some shot at ISO 1600 and 3200. These three are at ISO 400.

The third shot is a crop of the second..pretty sharp, eh..and remember, that is compressed a bit..


----------



## rbtree (May 13, 2006)

While I love the various shades of red leafed trees--Jap maple, crimson king, copper beech, purple plum, they do create a dark shade..and don't photgraph well when front lit. When backlit, they come alive, as my previous pics showed. Here's a large file sized photo that is sidelit....

and some flowers, that I thought were raphiolepis...but maybe not. Anyone know what they are?

and a pink rhody


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 13, 2006)

Sweet! With a buffer like that, you can really get the action shots.

That's on my wish list, but by the time I can afford it, that camera will be an antique!


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 15, 2006)

Great pictures Roger and congrats on your new equipment. Keep up the good work.
Here's a couple of nesting Red Breasted Grossbeaks. Not sure if they extend your way West.
John


----------



## rbtree (May 18, 2006)

First tree pics with the 1D....Slow shutter speed with the 17/40 f/4 L

nice roostertail, eh? this is the PP 7900






[/IMG]


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (May 19, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Red Breasted Grossbeaks. Not sure if they extend your way West.



They extend Westward from you through Alberta and the prairies and I don't think they go West of the Rockies, and they certainly don't extend South to Roger and I. We've got black headed grosbeaks though.


----------



## pbtree (May 23, 2006)

Nice shooting there RB - that sounds like one nice camera. I would ask what you paid for it but then again I have a feeling it is way too rich for my blood anyway...


----------



## rbtree (Jun 17, 2006)

Pb, I got it for $2500, used. And just refilled the quiver, another $3300....70-200 IS, and 24-70, both Canon f/2.8L glass and the 1.4 and 2x convertors. I just went out with the 300 f/2.8 at dusk and shot this with the 2 convertors stacked, effective 1096 mm. Hand held braced against the car door. This is at 3200 ISO. The Canon CMOS sensor has amazingly low grain.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 17, 2006)

RB, you and The Gip take some amazing shots. They inspire me to want to learn more about photography.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 18, 2006)

Yesterday, I was stuck in traffic on the I-90 bridge returning to Seattle, due to the other Lake Washington bridge closed for repairs, so I detoured and took a scenic drive around Mercer Island. I got some late afternoon photos of this majestic old candelabra cedar that is in a ravine below a customer's home and garage. I first saw and shot it maybe 15 years ago. I'm guessing it has been dead 30-50 years.

Had to bushwhack through dense undergrowth to get some semi clear shots.





This was shot with the 70-200 f/2.8L IS (internally stabilized) with attached 1.4 and 2x teleconvertors, giving an effective 730 mm allowing for the camera sensor's 1.3 magnification ratio. Handheld at 1/320 of a second, not a bad shot for all that glass..and nearly noiseless even at ISO640.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 21, 2006)

I love this korean dogwood in my neghborhood, and shoot it often.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 21, 2006)

Beautiful shootin there RB...


----------



## rbtree (Jul 16, 2006)

The first shot is of the moon shot through a madrona, with my 300 f/2.8 with 2 stacked teleconvertors, giving an effective focal length of 1096mm, with the 1D's 1.3 crop factor sensor.





The second is of some flaking madrona bark, with the 24/70 lens.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 16, 2006)

WOW!!!! That moon shot is great, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 16, 2006)

I think my editing is better with this shot.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 17, 2006)

nice work RB,no way is that the same camera from a few years back!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 14, 2006)

Let's see the biggest buck you've shot with it. Or some of that Rainier scenery.  

Awesome pics




Mike


----------



## rbtree (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a couple of Rainier, shot from Mercer Island, handheld with the 70-200 f/2.8 IS, one at 110 mm, the other with either the 2x teleconvertor or both it and the 1.4 x, stacked, I don't recall which.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 14, 2006)

Same shot with caption added:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 15, 2006)

Not bad for an amateur!!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome........thanks 






Mike


----------

